#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Is bitcoin a right investment in 2019?

## Bhavya

Investing in bitcoin includes activities like buying bitcoins,trading,mining and etc. Bitcoin is the extremely volatile and high risk investment. I would say first we should educate ourselves enough about bitcoin before we plan to invest on bitcoin.One of my friend is planning to invest on bitcoin.So I would like to know whether is it a right choice to invest on bitcoin in this current scenario? Guys,please let me know your suggestions.

----------


## Bhavya

> I believe that Bitcoin is a right investment anytime. Today is a perfect time to invest in Bitcoin. And I really belive that today is much better than tomorrow, cause the price will be rising for sure. I have recently started learning about Bitcoin through Bitcoin Wiki, and history shows Bitcoin will survive


Thanks for sharing these information here, will Bitcoin Wiki and history shows Bitcoin will survive

----------

